# found digital camera



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok all you good guys and gals out there, 
While I was up on the Elk hunt I found a digital camera that someone lost, area was west fork of the bear river in the about two miles or so up from Whitney res, if you lost this please PM me and describe the pictures that are on it, and I will return this to you so you have your memories back it still works, even after the snow and rain.
Thanks Mez


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't know who you are but I admire your effort to get someone their camera back.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words, I would hope as hunters we would all have the ethics to try and return something to a fellow hunter.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, mezner1.

I don't know what it is, but I've picked up more gear this year. Among some trivial items I've picked up, I found a cell phone (called a number in the address book and caller ID got it back to the owner) and a Garmin GPS (pulled up the waypoints and "camp" was included, so that one got back to its owner, too).

I'm thinking there's some guys out there who need to invest in a new pack. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Don't know who you are but I admire your effort to get someone their camera back.


+1, it is something that I have seen over and over again here. Good job............. now about those pictures. :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If there are any photo's of people on it then maybe you could post them on here and see if anyone recongnizes them. 

You could try that on KSL.com maybe also.

good effort.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I looked at the pictures on the camera, and nothing that would help me find this person is on there other then I know they hunt with a bow as they have a pic of the bow they use. 8)


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I know what you mean I have found more trail cam this year, if you can describe one I might give it back to you. PS stay out of my area :evil:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I know what you mean I have found more trail cam this year, if you can describe one I might give it back to you. PS stay out of my area :evil:


Do you hunt on Private Property? :?:


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I still have this digi camera, I will see if I can post a pic to see if you know any one that killed the big elk this year. I really would like to get this back to whoever lost it.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

The idea about posting on ksl is pretty good, put it under hunting equipment it sees lots of traffic. Also good on ya!!!! And Jahan that sh*t was funny


----------

